# Kann man so blöd sein??



## Merlinbuster (12 Jan. 2010)

Ach du meine Fresse.
Wie bekloppt sind die denn???
Heute kam ich an unserem Treff vorbei, wo trotz der Kälte 6 Leute standen und sich mit einem oder drei Bier erfrischten. Ich hab mich sofort dazugesellt und mich auch mit einem Regenwaldrettewasser erfrischt. Unter den Leuten war ein neues Gesicht und er stellte sich als Markus vor. Bei der folgenden Unterhaltung fiel mir auf das er fast nur über Fußball am labern war(Mein Lieblingsthema WÜRG). Als ich mich mit dem dritten Regenwaldrettewasser erfrischte sagte dieser Markus das er seinen Stromanbieter gewechselt habe und ab nächster Woche den Strom von Yellostrom bekomme , weil das billiger sei.
Mal wieder nix wie Unsinn im Sinn fragte ich ihn ob sein Fernseher denn den „anderen“ Strom annehmen würde. Was denn für einen anderen Strom, war prompt die Frage von ihm. Ich sagte ihm das der Strom von Yello ein wenig anders „ moduliert“ sei wie sie sonst nicht unterscheiden könnten wer von welchem Anbieter Strom aus der Steckdose holt und bei älteren Fernsehern gäbe es Schwierigkeiten mit dem Strom von Fremdanbietern weil die damit nicht klarkommen. Er nannte mir seine Fernsehermarke und fragte ob ich wüsste ob dieser mit dem neuen Strom läuft. Darauf sagte ich ihm er solle bei Yello anrufen, denn die hätten eine Liste von allen Fernsehern die mit dem anderen Strom nicht laufen. Er hat sich für den Tipp bedankt und sich vorgenommen morgen bei Yello anzurufen weil sein Fernseher schon einige Jahre auf dem Buckel hätte.
Wenn die anderen Kollegen keine Ohren gehabt hätten, hätten sie im Kreis gegrinst


----------



## Guender (12 Jan. 2011)

Und ?
Gibt halt Leute, die sind nicht so sehr gebildet wie andere !

Gruß,
Güny


----------



## Marco2 (13 Jan. 2011)

...Auaaa


----------



## Punisher (13 Jan. 2011)

Ich hab auch den Stromanbieter gewechselt .....


----------



## Hein666 (12 Juni 2011)

Mein Strom kommt aus der Steckdose


----------



## TZank77 (12 Juni 2011)

Mann kann sogar noch blöder sein. Meine Nachbarin braucht ein WLAN-Kabel !!:WOW:


----------



## DER SCHWERE (14 Juni 2011)

TZank77 schrieb:


> Mann kann sogar noch blöder sein. Meine Nachbarin braucht ein WLAN-Kabel !!:WOW:



ICH AUCH :crazy:unsure98:damnpc:​


----------

